# help looking for correct lighting for milk snake



## c1gar5 (Jan 25, 2007)

hi all
just found these forums while looking for a surplier in my area (Newbury, Berkshire) for a replacement light.
i've got a milk snake (not sure what type) called JD, had him about 2 years now. I got him from a RSPCA helper who helps rehome animals. last night the bulb in his/her vivariam went and been trying to find someone who would stock one.
Only info i have got on the balb is it's a repti-glo, 30" 76cm 25w fluesant tube.
i understand there is a specilist in abingdon called the jungle, found their web-site, but is no longer active. Could anyone tell me if they are still in abingdon so i don't make a wasted journey this weekend, or if they know of any other shops that would be able to surply me with an item that would do the job.
glad i found this place, will be visiting often now. 
thanks for any help anyone can give me.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

can i ask who told you that you needed uv? snakes don't require uv like lizards do. can i ask what heat source your using?


----------



## c1gar5 (Jan 25, 2007)

it's not a UV light, just a florsent one.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

do you just use it for occasional viewing then? or is it always on?


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

c1gar5 said:


> it's not a UV light, just a florsent one.


It is a UV light Im afraid.. the exo terra "repti-glo" tubes are UV emitters. These bulbs come in variious strenghts but all of them emit some UV light.

The size you quote is avaiable in a 2.0, 5.0, 8.0 or 10.0 according to Exo Terras product catalogue, which strength do you have? 
There is no harm in providing a milksnake with a 2.0 UV tube such as the Exo terrra 2.0, but anything of a higher output may damage the snakes vision with prolonged use.

Sorry I have no idea if abington is still open, but you can get the bulbs from almost any online reptile store. Is this the bulb you're currently using? 
Exo-Terra Repti-Glo 2.0 Tube

Also.. UV bulbs lose their efficiency after 6 months and the UV output is greatly reduced. As your snake doesnt really need the UV this isnt a problem for you and you can use them until they blow, but I thought I would mention it anyway.


----------



## c1gar5 (Jan 25, 2007)

thanks for the quick replys
i don't know the strengh of the light, i brought the vivarium with it already fitted when i got the milk.
i turn the light on in mornings when i get up, then off again at night. the vivarium is in a dark corner of my room and the milk always comes out in the everning when i turn the light off (i know they nocturnal)
The up stairs of my house is very warm all year, so i have a heat lamp, but only tend to turn it on just after feeding for a few days.
Thanks for the info, would just a normal floresent tube from say B&Q be more/less sutible?


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Im not certain to be honest.. my only concern would be that they'll be very , very bright! Mind you the normal repti glo bulbs are pretty bright too!


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

c1gar5 said:


> thanks for the quick replys
> i don't know the strengh of the light, i brought the vivarium with it already fitted when i got the milk.
> i turn the light on in mornings when i get up, then off again at night. the vivarium is in a dark corner of my room and the milk always comes out in the everning when i turn the light off (i know they nocturnal)
> The up stairs of my house is very warm all year, so i have a heat lamp, but only tend to turn it on just after feeding for a few days.
> Thanks for the info, would just a normal floresent tube from say B&Q be more/less sutible?


 
yeah, it'll save you money and hastle too i only use a light for my royals for occasional viewings/checking etc and just allow the natural daylight that comes in the front only


----------



## c1gar5 (Jan 25, 2007)

ok thanks a lot, think i'll pop down B&Q and just see if they got one the right size with very low wattage.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

dpnt forget to make a note of the diameter of the tube or take it with you.
Dont let them sell you a blacklight or anything like that.


----------



## c1gar5 (Jan 25, 2007)

yeah i'll take it with me, thanks for help everyone


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Can i just make a quick post to confuse the issue  

There is no proof that putting a UV tube into a snake enclosure will cause illness. On the contrary, more and more keepers are looking to the benefits UV lighting produces.

I know for a fact that zoo's are now starting to install UV lighting to increase breeding successes and it has been a method long used on the european continent.

There are people currently working on a paper to illustrate the proof that a mix of UVA and UVB is actually beneficial for all reptiles, not just diurnal lizards.

Nothing is conclusive yet though. So if you are unsure, go ask your local zoo reptile keeper. You can make an informed decision from their then.

Again, sorry to add confusion, just wanted to make sure all the information is on here


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

reticulatus said:


> Can i just make a quick post to confuse the issue
> 
> There is no proof that putting a UV tube into a snake enclosure will cause illness. On the contrary, more and more keepers are looking to the benefits UV lighting produces.
> 
> ...


 
i wasn't sure if the breeding sucess was down to the fact that using artificial light(of any sort) could mean there was more control over the amount and quality of daylight to help trick the snakes sense of seasons with reduced durations of light


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

captaincaveman said:


> i wasn't sure if the breeding sucess was down to the fact that using artificial light(of any sort) could mean there was more control over the amount and quality of daylight to help trick the snakes sense of seasons with reduced durations of light


One of the things UV light helps the body produce is vitamin D, which is used in egg production.

It's a fascinating and new subject. I can't wait for the paper to come out!!

P.S.
Yes, that does make me sound like a geek - oops....


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

reticulatus said:


> One of the things UV light helps the body produce is vitamin D, which is used in egg production.
> 
> It's a fascinating and new subject. I can't wait for the paper to come out!!
> 
> ...


 
Im a bit of a science geek myself:lol2:


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

We are few and far between:lol2:


----------



## c1gar5 (Jan 25, 2007)

ok so a low UV light is not bad, i'll go up to abingdon tomorrow and see if they still open or not.
don't worry about geekiness..... i buy new scientist every week


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

c1gar5 said:


> ok so a low UV light is not bad, i'll go up to abingdon tomorrow and see if they still open or not.
> don't worry about geekiness..... i buy new scientist every week


 
im a big stephen hawkings fan:lol2:


----------

